# Creer Une Page Web Avec Mon Mac



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

JE SUIS TOUT NOUVEAU CHEZ MAC, et j'aimerais creer une page web, alors j'ai réussit à aller sur FINDER, ensuite SITE, ensuite j'ai bien trouvé l'index, sur cet index on me dis que je peux le modifier mais je ne sais pas comment, et comment le publier par la suite. en gros qu'es ce qui remplace FRONTPAGE et comment puis faire merci.   un plus que débutant.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> JE SUIS TOUT NOUVEAU CHEZ MAC, et j'aimerais creer une page web, alors j'ai réussit à aller sur FINDER, ensuite SITE, ensuite j'ai bien trouvé l'index, sur cet index on me dis que je peux le modifier mais je ne sais pas comment, et comment le publier par la suite. en gros qu'es ce qui remplace FRONTPAGE et comment puis faire merci.   un plus que débutant.



Salut. 

Ouah y a du boulot là     
Déjà, FRONTPAGE existe sur mac, alors si toi tu le trouves bien, tu peux toujours te le procurer.

Sinon j'ai rien compris à ton histoire, pourrais-tu être un peu plus explicite ? 

Pour publier une page, tu peux utiliser un ptit logiciel comme Rbrowser lite, il te permet de te connecter à ton espace web (si tu en as un) et d'y envoyer tes pages html et tes fichiers.


----------



## Niconemo (8 Décembre 2004)

Alors bienvenue chez Mac !
Je te conseille pour commencer d'aller faire un tour dans la partie "Développement Web" des forums et aussi dans le sujet l"La logitèque d'un switcher" (un switcher c'est quelqu'un qui passe du PC au Mac).

Pour résumer, si tu te sens d'attaque, le moins cher (gratuit) et le mieux à l'arrivée, c'est d'apprendre à "coder" le HTML (le langage du Web) directement en mode texte.

Sinon tu trouvera quelques logiciels sympas en cherchant un peu (et au bon endroit  )dans ces forums.

à+


----------



## Niconemo (8 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai rien compris à ton histoire, pourrais-tu être un peu plus explicite ?


Je pense qu'il fait référence à l'Index par défaut qui se trouve à la racine du dossier Sites. Cette page n'est en fait utile à modifier que si on transforme son Mac en serveur. mais pour commencer, forummac, il vaut bien mieux se trouver un hébergeur.


----------



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

j'ouvre FINDER, je clique sur SITES, ensuite un INDEX.HTML s'affiche. comment puis je intervenir sur cet index?   merci


----------



## McFlan (8 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> JE SUIS TOUT NOUVEAU CHEZ MAC, et j'aimerais creer une page web, alors j'ai réussit à aller sur FINDER, ensuite SITE, ensuite j'ai bien trouvé l'index, sur cet index on me dis que je peux le modifier mais je ne sais pas comment, et comment le publier par la suite. en gros qu'es ce qui remplace FRONTPAGE et comment puis faire merci.   un plus que débutant.



Salut,

Je connais aucun logiciel de débutant (je supporte pas les codes sales), mais je peux déjà répondre à quelques questions.

Pour le moment, tu as deux solutions pour publier ton site web:
- l'héberger sur ton ordinateur personnel (dans le dossier site par défaut)
- l'héberger sur un serveur web

Autant être clair, les défauts sont nombreux à héberger un site sur ton ordinateur. Déjà tu es obliger d'ouvrir ton ordinateur sur le monde, ce qui présentent des risques supplémentaires de piratage. Ensuite, ton ordinateur doit resté allumé et connecté 24 heures sur 24 pour que ton site soit accessible à tout moment.

Bref ... dans cette première étape, il faut privilégier un serveur web.

Le problème qui en découle est de choisir le serveur qui va héberger ton site.
Il y a les serveurs gratuits (free.fr, webdynamit.net, ou celui proposé par ton hébergeur, etc.) et les serveurs payants (ovh.com, celonet.fr, apple.fr, etc.).
La différence ? Les serveurs payants n'ont pas de pub, sont plus rapides (donc plus accessibles), offre de meilleurs options (php, stats, gestion de nom de domaine, etc.) contrairement aux serveurs gratuits (sauf quelques exceptions).

Une fois le serveur choisit, il faut envoyer ton site sur le réseau.
Comment ? Avec un petit logiciel. Des logiciels gratuits existent et sont là largement suffisant.
Personnelement j'utilise Cyberduck (http://icu.unizh.ch/~dkocher/cyberduck/), mais d'autres existent comme RBrowser (http://www.rbrowser.com/RBrowserLite/RBrowserLite.html), et j'en passe.
Là c'est simple, tu rentres l'adresse ftp de ton serveur, ton id et ton pass puis tu glisses tes pages, dossiers, images et autres.

Une fois cette étape franchie, ton site est publié.


Encore faut-il créer les pages vous allez me dire...
Là ça dépend de ce que vous voulez faire. Utilisez un blog, faire des pages wap, html, php, publier simplement des photos, etc. Bref des tonnes de solution existent.

Personnelement j'utilise SubEthaEdit (http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/subethaedit.html). Mais je doute que ça plaise aux débutants: faut tout coder à la main .. ^^


----------



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

merci pour ta réponse très complète, mais pour heberger mon site, je peux le faire chez tiscali, par contre je ne sais toujours pas comment faire pour créer ma page. ce que je veux faire c'est une simple page avec quelques photos (j'ai un gîte à louer, et c'est comme cela que je faisait avec mon PC je faisait mon index avec frontpage et je le mettait en ligne avec tiscali) mais maintenant, avec mon mac (dont je suis très content pour tout le reste) je ne sais pas comment créer ma page?
comment modifier cet INDEX.HTML qui est mis par défaut dans mon ordinateur? merci a vous de m'aider.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta réponse très complète, mais pour heberger mon site, je peux le faire chez tiscali, par contre je ne sais toujours pas comment faire pour créer ma page. ce que je veux faire c'est une simple page avec quelques photos (j'ai un gîte à louer, et c'est comme cela que je faisait avec mon PC je faisait mon index avec frontpage et je le mettait en ligne avec tiscali) mais maintenant, avec mon mac (dont je suis très content pour tout le reste) je ne sais pas comment créer ma page?
> comment modifier cet INDEX.HTML qui est mis par défaut dans mon ordinateur? merci a vous de m'aider.



Bah tu en créer un nouveau fichier index.html et tu remplaces celui qui est sur ton disc... pour ça il te faut un éditeur HTML, comme FRONTPAGE effectivement. Sur ton PC avant, FRONTPAGE il est pas tombé du ciel non ? Sur mac c'est pareil, faut se le procurer, l'acheter, le voler, c'est toi qui vois. Sinon il en existe des gratuits mais c'est loin d'être aussi assisté que FRONTPAGE.


----------



## McFlan (8 Décembre 2004)

J'vais faire une recherche sur des éditeurs WYSIWYG (tu vois le résultat en temps réel à peu de choses près) gratuits, puisque c'est ce qui t'intéresse apparament.
Mais je précise que ce genre de logiciel, dont Frontpage et Dreamweaver ne font pas des codes exemplaires (je pense aux recommendations W3C), loin de là.


----------



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

salut JEPATOUKOMPRIS pour info, FRONTPAGE était déja dans le PC. et c'est bien le but de ma question de connaitre le nom de ce fameux logiciel qui va pouvoir remplacer ce que je faisait avec FRONTPAGE (je ne suis pas du tout nostalgique de la machine à planter qu'était mon PC mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire la même chose avec mon mac)


----------



## McFlan (8 Décembre 2004)

J'ai trouvé NVU, un éditeur (en anglais) avec les fontions de base (alignement de texte, images, liens tableaux, etc.).
Il est dispo gratuitement (http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-0.60-mac.dmg).
J'viens de le télécharger et de le regarder sommairement, je pense que ça devrais te convenir dans un premier temps.


----------



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

WYSIWYG et W3C , c'est du chinois ?    je pense que le mieux pour moi est de prendre des cours du soir, mais en Ardèche, les cours du soir sur mac ça coure pas les chemins...


----------



## forummac (8 Décembre 2004)

merci, mais je cause tous juste le français, alors l'anglais....


----------



## /la giraffe (8 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux utiliser word pour faire des page html. Tu peux aussi aller faire un tour sur le site de osxfacile.com.
Tu peux aussi aller voir sur le site de certain FAI il propose de faire sa page web.


----------



## McFlan (8 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> WYSIWYG et W3C , c'est du chinois ?    je pense que le mieux pour moi est de prendre des cours du soir, mais en Ardèche, les cours du soir sur mac ça coure pas les chemins...



WYSIWYG est un accronym. Schématiquement ça veut dire que ce que tu vois dans ton éditeur correspond au rendu final.

Une page dans un éditeur classique:







La même page dans un éditeur WYSIWYG:






Pour le W3C c'est le  World Wide Web Consortium qui donne des "directives" pour la création de site afin d'envoyer tous les codeurs dans une même direction et de faciliter l'accès aux pages pour tous. C'est diffile de résumer, va fait un tour sur leur site: www.w3c.org


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> salut JEPATOUKOMPRIS pour info, FRONTPAGE était déja dans le PC. et c'est bien le but de ma question de connaitre le nom de ce fameux logiciel qui va pouvoir remplacer ce que je faisait avec FRONTPAGE (je ne suis pas du tout nostalgique de la machine à planter qu'était mon PC mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire la même chose avec mon mac)



Oui oui, on est d'accord, mais FRONTPAGE est un logiciel payant, il était pas là par hasard sur ton pc, je sais bien que tu n'es pas en train de discriminer le mac  peu importe de toute façon, j'essaye juste de te dire qu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent gratuit et que les logiciels qu'on va te proposer vont te paraître bien obscures car nécessitant des notions de HTML que tu n'as peut-être pas, à moins que tu en aies.


----------



## Niconemo (9 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu trouvera quelques logiciels sympas en cherchant un peu (et au bon endroit  )dans ces forums.


forummac, ma réponse était un peu succincte mais c'était volontaire... Quand on arrive dans un lieu c'est bien d'en apprendre les coutumes et de faire le tour du propriétaire. Et la coutume, c'est de chercher si une question n'a pas été posée avant de la poser de nouveau pour éviter de tourner en rond et de multiplier les réponses incomplètes. 

La question des logiciels de mise en page Web abordables est posée presque toutes les semaines : il y a plusieurs petits nouveaux dans la catégorie des éditeurs wysiwyg(1) et des réponses très complètes à des sujets récents. Bonne recherche  (mais il y a déjà ici, eu une référence à NVU qui me semble convenir à ce que tu veux)

Il faut aussi penser à lire les annonces des modérateurs en haut de la liste des forums :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=21&announcementid=26

à ton service... 


(1) Pour compléter la réponse donnée, "wysiwyg" (prononcer waï-zi-wig) c'est "What You See Is What You Get", soit : "Ce que tu vois, c'est ce que ça rends".


----------



## kisco (9 Décembre 2004)

à mon avis, pour un débutant et pour le site que tu veux réaliser, le plus simple c'est Word, si tu l'as. tu crée ta page texte et images, et ensuite menu fichier > exporter > html
(bien sûr que Word ne donne pas le meilleur code html possible...)

maintenant c'est sûr que Word est payant. il existe une démo, est-ce qu'on peut l'utiliser pour ça ?


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2004)

forummac a dit:
			
		

> WYSIWYG et W3C , c'est du chinois ?    je pense que le mieux pour moi est de prendre des cours du soir, mais en Ardèche, les cours du soir sur mac ça coure pas les chemins...




Bonjour, forummac, et bienvenue à toi


Je pense que tu auras compris que le but de ces forums n'est pas de faire de la formation en ligne mais d'apporter des réponses à des problèmes précis qui pourraient se poser lors de la manipulation des différents outils de conception pour le web.

Avant de poser ta question, tu aurais du passer voir cette annonce, qui indique toutes les applications disponibles pour la création de pages. Une petite recherche aurait également apportée des réponses à ta requête, car tu dois bien imaginer que tu n'es pas le premier face à ce "problème". Par exemple ici, juste quelques lignes sous ton post.

Pour la base, nombre de sites très complets traitent du sujet. Mais tu peux aussi acheter quelques bouquins sur fnac.com, ou eyrolles (par exemple), puisque la poste possède toujours, il me semble, quelques bureaux en Ardèche. 

Un petit conseil toutefois. Vu tes (maigres) connaissances, s'il s'agit de mettre en ligne des pages pour une activité commerciale, je ne saurais trop te conseiller soit de ne rien faire pour l'instant, soit de faire appel à un professionnel. N'oublie pas que ce site sera ta vitrine vis-à-vis de tes éventuels clients. Si c'est pour donner une image de guignol, il n'est peut-être pas nécessaire de se précipiter...


Pour ceux qui sont intervenus (merci !) : soyez gentils, pour ne pas diluer les réponses aux questions récurrentes, de donner les liens des sujets ayant déjà apporté tous les éléments, plutôt que de recommencer à citer toutes les applis à chaque fois. Cela vous fait gagner du temps et permet aux futurs lecteurs de trouver plus facilement les réponses.


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Décembre 2004)

ForumMac,
j'etais un peu dans le meme cas que toi il ya un certain temps maintenant. Sur le moment, on m'avait conseille d'utiliser Mozilla, c'est un navigateur internet au sein duquel est incorporé un éditeur de pages html, se rapprochant pas mal de frontpage.
Voila 
Dendrimere


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Décembre 2004)

voici le lieninternet:
http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Darkfire (14 Décembre 2004)

_*Moi aussi j'ai commencé avec Mozilla, maisje que je conseille c'est de prendre le trial ( une version gratuite qui se bloque au bout de 30 jours ) de Dreamweaver MX 2004 sur www.macromedia.com* _


----------

